

MIT Researchers Fire Up the Ionic Thrusters - somid3
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-04-08/mit-researchers-fire-up-the-ionic-thrusters

======
mey
Original press <http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2013/ionic-thrusters-0403.html>

Additionally there is no working <del>model</del>craft, just theory at the
moment. The science news cycle failing again.

Edit: Model works, but it's not a flying self propelled craft yet.

~~~
nolite
People have been building working models of these for over 50 years.. the
theory is pretty well understood (Electrohydrodynamic (EHD) wind)

------
clayrichardson
I remember first reading about these 'lifters' as a kid, and being overly
fascinated with them: <http://jnaudin.free.fr/lifters/main.htm>

------
sp332
Is this any different from the ionic wind fans you can buy?

~~~
cypher543
As far as I know, there's no such thing as an "ionic wind fan" on the market.
If you're referring to "bladeless" Dyson fans, those actually still have
blades in the base. And then there are fans with negative ion generators, but
those still require blades to move the ionized air.

~~~
gliese1337
There's nothing marleted as a _fan_ that I know of, but there are "ionic
breeze" air purifiers that use the ionic wind effect to move air through the
filter with no moving parts: [http://www.amazon.com/Sharper-Image-Compact-
Purifier-SI397/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Sharper-Image-Compact-Purifier-
SI397/dp/B00007J5WC)

They tend to make weird buzzing noises when they get dirty and make the room
smell faintly of ozone.

